# how do you get material to job site with all those tools in the back of your van



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

how does every one get your drywall to the job when you do small jobs with all your tools in the back of your van or truck . have you seen the side mounted cargo rack yet . It carrys drywall on the side of a vehicle just like a glass truck but a lot smaller the racks are only about the same size a a 4' level and you dont have to leave them on all the time:each set holds 8 sheets of drywall and you can carry lumber on them also like 32 2x4s . They save you the time it takes to cram your material in or when the bed of your truck is full of ice and snow


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you have a link I think it would be a very handy thing to have specially if you can remove them


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Toontowntaper said:


> Do you have a link I think it would be a very handy thing to have specially if you can remove them


It's in his profile. http://sidejobracks.com/


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> It's in his profile. http://sidejobracks.com/


slickcheeze


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

*side mounted cargo racks*

every one should check them out at sidejobracks.com


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

sidejobracks.com


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

bryonbuzz said:


> how does every one get your drywall to the job when you do small jobs with all your tools in the back of your van or truck . have you seen the side mounted cargo rack yet . It carrys drywall on the side of a vehicle just like a glass truck but a lot smaller the racks are only about the same size a a 4' level and you dont have to leave them on all the time:each set holds 8 sheets of drywall and you can carry lumber on them also like 32 2x4s . They save you the time it takes to cram your material in or when the bed of your truck is full of ice and snow


Damn good idea! Not only for hauling, but you also have a working station when you arrive. Wonder if it will work with small pickups?


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

gary it is a dam good idea and it really works great with small pickups and vans because there is no room in the back end for large material a lot of guys are using small trucks and vans to save gas and so the one thing they gave up was hauling space . these racks are really becoming popular with all kinds of trades people roofers drywallers painters plumbers any one who makes a living with their vehicle


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

If any one is wondering about carrying material on the side if its safe just look at a glass truck next time it fly's by you on the highway at 80 mph when was the first or last time you heard of them loosing their load it dosnt happen the same goes with the drywall or plywood the wind goes around it


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hello just get your supplier to delivery it. Same time , gas, and money


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bryonbuzz said:


> every one should check them out at sidejobracks.com


I can slam 30 boards on top of that!:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I can slam 30 boards on top of that!:yes:


your ruthless Mr. Moe


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

hay moore i bet you can put more than 30 sheets on top of that because i did the same thing for years but now im a little wiser and try my best to look smarter in front of my customers and everyone watching me load up at the supply house now instead of laughing at me they ask where did you get those racks . Now my material gets there without being all banged up . But i say to each is own


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

moore said:


> I can slam 30 boards on top of that!:yes:


Looking at the red extension cord, the heater, and the fan.... is that my truck? Lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

bryonbuzz said:


> hay moore i bet you can put more than 30 sheets on top of that because i did the same thing for years but now im a little wiser and try my best to look smarter in front of my customers and everyone watching me load up at the supply house now instead of laughing at me they ask where did you get those racks . Now my material gets there without being all banged up . But i say to each is own


A link? Or pic?


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Check his profile and website:thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> Check his profile and website:thumbsup:


8 footers ?  I don't have much use for an 8 footer.
But those brackets would be cool to carry a few extra scaffold bucks.:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Pretty sweet:thumbsup: I can see long metal studs or even grid mains and wall angle being carried ,,, but we deal in 5/8 rock and mainly 12'ers. Does it lower down ? Load onto cart would be sweet


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

some guys get 2 sets and put 3 brackets on one side to carry 12' 16' sheets and you can carry 5/8 just less of them these racks are used buy a lot of different trades men so thney can be used for many materials like plywood doors drywall tools . sidejobracks.com


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I prefer my truck to some rack on the side of a van









Or I call our laborer and he brings the bigger truck


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Damn DMike that must be light weight board. Lol. That truck doesn't appear to be squatting an inch!


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

D A Drywall said:


> Damn DMike that must be light weight board. Lol. That truck doesn't appear to be squatting an inch!


That's not lightweight board he just has his truck jacked up


----------



## bryonbuzz (Jan 31, 2014)

nice truck mike and good job these racks are not for everyone they are used for guys who do small work or guys who do a bunch of repair work . I have been GC for almost 40 years and do many different things kitchens baths, basements and there are times I need just 2 sheets and times I need 16 sheets and these racks are perfect for that . I started out being a rocker and have always enjoyed hanging and finishing started in Idaho but now live in PA what a difference from east to west


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

bryonbuzz said:


> nice truck mike and good job these racks are not for everyone they are used for guys who do small work or guys who do a bunch of repair work . I have been GC for almost 40 years and do many different things kitchens baths, basements and there are times I need just 2 sheets and times I need 16 sheets and these racks are perfect for that . I started out being a rocker and have always enjoyed hanging and finishing started in Idaho but now live in PA what a difference from east to west


Anyone who does remodel or repair work knows you end up carrying more tools than you can shake a stick at, which then becomes a problem when you also need to bring along, say 10 sheets of drywall as well, especially if you have a small pickup truck. Having the ability to carry materials such as drywall and 2x4's on the side of your truck or van, separate from your tools, would be a godsend IMO.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

We use a bed extender that goes into the trailer receiver. Can haul around 40 12' sheets in our 2500 diesel.


----------



## Gary (Feb 5, 2014)

thefinisher said:


> We use a bed extender that goes into the trailer receiver. Can haul around 40 12' sheets in our 2500 diesel.


So do you then stock the rock yourself? Anything over 10 sheets, I'll have delivered and stocked on the job. Work is hard enough as it is, no sense in busting your ass stocking sheet rock.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

drywallmike08 said:


> View attachment 9503
> 
> 
> I prefer my truck to some rack on the side of a van
> ...



The same. I have 14 ft. dump truck. If its not loaded with scrap...its taking a lift of rock somewhere. Cant beat the 7.3 diesel...pump up the air bags and goooo


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

The pic of my dodge is not light board and the truck is not lifted. That's 42 sheets of 9' 5/8. Best truck I ever owned ! It doesn't squat at all. It's a 3500 heavy duty. I also have a van that I can keep loaded with tools and when I haul sheets I stand them up. I can haul 10' in that.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

Gary said:


> So do you then stock the rock yourself? Anything over 10 sheets, I'll have delivered and stocked on the job. Work is hard enough as it is, no sense in busting your ass stocking sheet rock.


We do the same, but there has been instances when we need rock right now and the supply house can't get there for a couple days. Also we used to pick up all the extra rock that was stocked in the house. Now we generally have the supply house come out and grab it. I was really just giving an example of how much rock we can haul with it but most times we aren't hauling anything over 10 sheets.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

3 thanks ....Your a stingy little chit ain't cha TF!


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

moore said:


> 3 thanks ....Your a stingy little chit ain't cha TF!


Lol I honestly never even think about it. I will start trying to give more out


----------

